# Unknwon language: siemyns plagen siemrns



## brij

I got some spam email this morning and this was in the title. Does anyone know what it means. I'm guessing that it might be a transliteration of Persian or Russian but that is really just a guess.

Thanks so much...


----------



## jonquiliser

No idea what it means, nor what language it is, but the very same phrase is on this website; list.regnet.cz/archiveview.php?did=705&lid=2, which seems to indicate it could be Czech. Try asking in the forum for slavic languages - maybe they'll know.


----------



## brij

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## Hakro

I'm sure it means absolutely nothing and it's no language at all. These are the kind of "words" they put in the spam. Every now and then somebody asks a similar question in WRF.

This is from a Japanese website:
_Siemins plon, siemebs *siemyns plagen siemrns*.  Normal price, predictive sms messaging up._
_Although treated ia itanium amdintel modern  comprises editions april._
_Actovation, siemedgens plain, sishemens actviation siemagens._
_Siemains, souremens siemeins activition activatiun  activatoon sceemens!_
 As you can see, it's nonsense.


----------



## brij

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Doesn't look like Persian to me. Sorry


----------

